# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (28 January 2008)

The January competition is now down to the last few days and with only five out of 63 entrants currently in the black this month, things are looking decidedly grim! tigerboi is currently in front with *NGF*, sitting on an 11.88% return. In second place we have So Cynical whose selection *LGL* has achieved a return of 4.71% so far this month. Rounding out the top three is sam76 with *CDS*, which has returned 3.85%.

The February stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 29.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## explod (28 January 2008)

RNG thanks Joe


----------



## Aargh! (28 January 2008)

RAU thanks Joe


----------



## prawn_86 (28 January 2008)

IRL


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 January 2008)

RIO please Joe

gg


----------



## doctorj (28 January 2008)

FAR please


----------



## Kimosabi (28 January 2008)

MAK Thanks Joe....


----------



## Tristo (28 January 2008)

BRT - My first entry, thanks Joe.


----------



## drillinto (28 January 2008)

TAM (Tanami Gold)


----------



## marklar (28 January 2008)

GNI please

m.


----------



## tigerboi (28 January 2008)

joe if you make a selection now is the entry price at the current price or is it

the open price on 1st of feb????thx mate..tb


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> joe if you make a selection now is the entry price at the current price or is it
> 
> the open price on 1st of feb????thx mate..tb




Neither. It's the price at the close of the last trading day of the month. In this case, January 31st.


----------



## Bomba (28 January 2008)

JMS thanx


----------



## numbercruncher (28 January 2008)

BAR - again  they delayed their assay results!


----------



## tigerboi (28 January 2008)

sweet i will have NGF for 2 wins in a row! thx joe...


----------



## nioka (28 January 2008)

CNP please. This one will make or break during FEB


----------



## 2BAD4U (28 January 2008)

FML again thanks.


----------



## SophieSweet (28 January 2008)

NMS


----------



## Boyou (28 January 2008)

CUL again please Joe...something is slow cooking in this pot....


----------



## kolonel (28 January 2008)

ADY for me. 

Thanks


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 January 2008)

TZL please Joe. Thanks


----------



## the barry (28 January 2008)

bmn


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 January 2008)

SLA thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (28 January 2008)

Ill try a different Goldie this month

*OGC* OceanaGold thanks Joe.


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 January 2008)

BHP could be a good month


----------



## Agentm (28 January 2008)

tnc


----------



## grace (28 January 2008)

Seeing TZL is already gone,

LNC  Linc Energy

Thanks Joe


----------



## lazyfish (28 January 2008)

NQM for me please, thank you


----------



## reece55 (28 January 2008)

Thought I might join the list this month.....

Terramin TZN for me

Cheers
Reece


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (28 January 2008)

I'll take a punt and take MEO

Thank you Joe


----------



## JTLP (28 January 2008)

CVN to gather pace thanks Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (28 January 2008)

Hi Joe,

CTP ..... don't think that this one has been managed well,
but have also learned, not to go against the natural time cycles ... !~! 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Knobby22 (28 January 2008)

APG thanks


----------



## insider (28 January 2008)

zyl please


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 January 2008)

cdl for me, thankyou


----------



## MS+Tradesim (29 January 2008)

I'll go *VRE*, thanks.


----------



## refined silver (29 January 2008)

PGM please.


----------



## juw177 (29 January 2008)

CNM please


----------



## son of baglimit (29 January 2008)

sophie you THIEF.

gimme CEO.


----------



## krisbarry (29 January 2008)

GDA thanks


----------



## agro (29 January 2008)

FDL

thank you


----------



## drasicjazz (29 January 2008)

*FER* 
thanks


----------



## powerkoala (29 January 2008)

gbm pls


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (29 January 2008)

AXE please.


----------



## roland (29 January 2008)

BBP thanks


----------



## pan (29 January 2008)

G'day

*MDA*

Thanks


----------



## AndrewM123 (29 January 2008)

GFF again please... maybe this month its up up and away
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## surfingman (29 January 2008)

Bow thanks joe


----------



## redandgreen (29 January 2008)

URA again
 thx JOE


----------



## kgee (29 January 2008)

FNT thanks Joe


----------



## INORE (29 January 2008)

CVN please


----------



## ba229 (29 January 2008)

mhl please


----------



## chicken8 (29 January 2008)

MFS thanks


----------



## nahman (29 January 2008)

IDL please. (wish i posted this when i bought it )


----------



## ALL$ (29 January 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> The January competition is now down to the last few days and with only five out of 63 entrants currently in the black this month, things are looking decidedly grim! tigerboi is currently in front with *NGF*, sitting on an 11.88% return. In second place we have So Cynical whose selection *LGL* has achieved a return of 4.71% so far this month. Rounding out the top three is sam76 with *CDS*, which has returned 3.85%.
> 
> The February stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*
> 
> ...




Hi Joe I wood like to pick TDO $0.60 for february Stock Tips,Thanks
Regards ALL$


----------



## Nicks (29 January 2008)

AVO thanks Joe


----------



## Scuba (29 January 2008)

AAR thanks Joe...
Regards,
Scuba


----------



## touquoy (29 January 2008)

atv thanks touquoy


----------



## sam76 (29 January 2008)

ALL$ said:


> Hi Joe I wood like to pick TDO $0.60 for february Stock Tips,Thanks
> Regards ALL$





gold!!


----------



## vida (29 January 2008)

CNP thanks


----------



## imajica (29 January 2008)

AQA - Aquila Resources thanks


----------



## stormbringer (29 January 2008)

JMS or LML or GDY, depending on what's taken, tx Joe


----------



## tvhead (29 January 2008)

cqt if i can please


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 January 2008)

Hi Joe,
I'll have a shot at MUN this coming month. With the price of gold very healthy and MUN due to start production in March, it should see a significant re-rating in the near future with a current market cap of around $90M!


----------



## Go Nuke (29 January 2008)

Gee some of you guys should read which ones have been taken first

Well noone has taken *HLX* yet so I guess I will take that thx Joe.

Lets hope for some sort of update..but its a stab in the dark really


----------



## rub92me (29 January 2008)

SSI please.


----------



## adobee (29 January 2008)

Okay my first entry in the stock picking competition and I will take ..
AND

Cheers..


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 January 2008)

adobee said:


> Okay my first entry in the stock picking competition and I will take ..
> AND
> 
> Cheers..



Well the suspense is killing us AND what is your choice AND that 
Never mind as you were


----------



## ithatheekret (29 January 2008)

IPL please Joe .


----------



## TheAbyss (29 January 2008)

Intermet - ITT pls.

Was thinking about MFS Chicken. Might prove to be a great call.


----------



## Miner (29 January 2008)

EER again Joe.

Thanks


----------



## Mofra (30 January 2008)

PNA please Joe, cheers.


----------



## tronic72 (30 January 2008)

I'm sure it's too late but I bought AFG about a week ago at 1.85. Needless to it's been my best performer this year AND last year. Over 100% in a week, a purchase of  20K has netted me over 40K and given me a yearly return of 20 on dividends alone. Wish I could pick 10 of them a year.



Edit: See my AFG posts for info.


----------



## coolcricket (30 January 2008)

AYR please.


----------



## bigdog (30 January 2008)

EXT thank you; has already been steadily climbing over past days


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

UXA please, thanks


----------



## Real1ty (30 January 2008)

FLX thanks Joe


----------



## Gundini (30 January 2008)

PNO thanks Joe...

Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## mikat (30 January 2008)

CER 
thanks


----------



## helpmeunderstand (30 January 2008)

i do believe in GDN


----------



## Happy (30 January 2008)

ESI   thanks


----------



## lioness (30 January 2008)

Joe,

I will take INP please.


----------



## jonojpsg (30 January 2008)

AED for me again - I lost out bigtime in Jan so should get a bounce this month


----------



## INORE (30 January 2008)

i just saw CVN taken....so i'll take SUR thanks.


----------



## Synergy (30 January 2008)

I'll take BLG thanks


----------



## resourceboom (30 January 2008)

FUN please!


----------



## steven1234 (31 January 2008)

TRF thanks


----------



## kash (31 January 2008)

NXS thanks


----------



## ROE (31 January 2008)

CDR please


----------



## sam76 (31 January 2008)

I'll take ADI thanks.


----------



## Birdster (31 January 2008)

I choose *NSL* Thanks


----------



## Bushman (31 January 2008)

TLM please Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2008)

GWR please.


----------



## Col Lector (31 January 2008)

NAV thanks Joe.


----------



## Whiskers (31 January 2008)

*KAL* thanks Joe.


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

EQN for me please


----------

